# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  DataGridView si me u be si combobox

## furkan

Pershendetje.
Valla mos te ju hy ne hak juve jeni me te shpejt se qeveria e Kosoves ne kthimine  pergjigjeve.

Kam nevoj qe rubrikat dmth reshtat apo kolonat e *DataGridview* qe ti beje si combobox dmth Dropdown list.

a ka mundesi te behet kjo apo nuk ka mundesi.

Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ne cfar platforme deshiron ta besh kete (wpf, winform, ???)

----------


## furkan

Eshte Datagrid por ne vend se ti shkruaj te dhenat dua qe te me shfaqet dropdwn lit qe ti lexoj te dhenat nga tabela.
Psh nese datagridview eshte shitja dua qe ne rubriken emertimi ti theras artikujt nga tabela lista e artikujve.
--------------------------------

----------


## furkan

> Eshte Datagrid por ne vend se ti shkruaj te dhenat dua qe te me shfaqet dropdwn lit qe ti lexoj te dhenat nga tabela.
> Psh nese datagridview eshte shitja dua qe ne rubriken emertimi ti theras artikujt nga tabela lista e artikujve.
> --------------------------------


perveq qe kam deshire ti beje rubrikat me dropdown list 
datagridin ta ruaj si spreadsheet apo tabele e excelit, por me kusht qe ne rubriken
A1 :mace e verdhe: e jete data e B1 :mace e verdhe: e ket nje koment te shkurter ndersa prej 
A3 e tutje te jene rubrikat e datagridit.
e dua keshtu sepse perveq artikujve kam nevoj qe ti kem edhe te dhenat e bleresit e ajo eshte nga tabela tjeter apo nga ndonje text box.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Eshte Datagrid por ne vend se ti shkruaj te dhenat dua qe te me shfaqet dropdwn lit qe ti lexoj te dhenat nga tabela.
> Psh nese datagridview eshte shitja dua qe ne rubriken emertimi ti theras artikujt nga tabela lista e artikujve.
> --------------------------------


Pasi ta vendosesh datagridview ne forme kerko opcionet shtese te konfigurimit si ne fotote e meposhtme:



Do te kesh nevoj te besh konfigurimin shtese te combobox data.

----------


## hot_prinz

ja nje shembull per krijimin e nje datagrid dhe popullimin e vlerave te komboboxit ne menyre programative



```

        'inicializojme nje datagridview me vlera te madhesise dhe e fusim me forme
        Dim dataGrid As New DataGridView
        dataGrid.Width = Me.Width - 20
        dataGrid.Height = Me.Height - 40
        Me.Controls.Add(dataGrid)

        'inicializojme nje shtylle te tipit kombobox me emrin titulli,
        'komboboxin e popullojme me vlera te inicializuara nga matrica,
        'zgjedhim stilin flat per kombobox dhe e fusim ne datagrid
        Dim titujt() As String = New String() _
            {"Zoteri", "Zonje", "Zonjushe", "Doktor", "Profesor", "Magjister"}
        Dim shtyllaTitullit As New DataGridViewComboBoxColumn
        shtyllaTitullit.HeaderText = "Titulli"
        shtyllaTitullit.FlatStyle = FlatStyle.Flat
        With shtyllaTitullit
            .Items.AddRange(titujt)
        End With
        dataGrid.Columns.Add(shtyllaTitullit)

        'inicializojme nje shtylle per emer dhe e fusim ne datagrid
        Dim shtyllaEmrit As New DataGridViewTextBoxColumn
        shtyllaEmrit.HeaderText = "Emri"
        dataGrid.Columns.Add(shtyllaEmrit)

        'inicializojme nje shtylle per mbiemer dhe e fusim ne datagrid
        Dim shtyllaMbiemrit As New DataGridViewTextBoxColumn
        shtyllaMbiemrit.HeaderText = "Mbiemri"
        dataGrid.Columns.Add(shtyllaMbiemrit)
```

per eksportimin e vlerave te datagrid ne excel eshte e mundur duke perdorur komponenten e excel-it, por nese excel nuk eshte i instaluar ne kompjuterin ku ekzekutohet programi sjell gabime. Me e thjeshte eshte ruajtja e vlerave te datagrid ne nje ".csv"(commaseparatedvalue) file qe njihet nga excel.

----------

